# Anyone tried Remeron?



## GrudgeN (Jul 14, 2004)

Since no one answered my other post I will ask again. Have any of you tried the Rx Remeron? What were the results and side effects that you had if you have tried it?Thanks!


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

I haven't tried it, but I know that some who have have experienced weight gain. That's the only problem I know of, but it did really help with the D.


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hi, I took Remeron and all it did was make me eat sweets. I would find myself up in the middle of the night eating cake that I had actually baked, haven't done that in years, with extra icing. I gained about 10lbs in a month but nothing else happened so I quit it.


----------



## mellon (Jul 26, 2004)

I was on Remeron for a few months. I liked it very much (compared to Zoloft). I did eat like a pig, but I had previously lost alot of weight, so that was welcome. And, my appetite increase was easily controllable. It also made me feel somewhat sedated and calmed down my gut. And I fell asleep at night very easily (which was also nice). Other than that, it was also difficult to *ahem* ejaculate, but not a big problem. I was already on my path to recovery when I started it, so after a few months I felt well enough to come off of it entirely. I experienced no withdrawl symptoms from Remeron. It worked well for me.


----------



## rocknrolljunkie (Jul 29, 2004)

I have been on Remeron now since December, and in my books is a miracle drug. It has changed my life, saved my marriage and has made me feel for the first time in a long time, happy. I have gained weight on it (about 20 lbs), but I also haven't always made the "right" choices when it comes to food. To me, this is a small price to pay.


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I've been on Remeron since April 2004. It has been wonderful and I believe it is hleping me deal with the IBS very well.Only side effects I have noticed are tiredness, but I take the pill before bed and helps me sleep. My appetite has increased somewhat. I have tried celexa and wellbutrin in the past and both made me more anxious and feel extremely wierd. Remeron kicks butt!


----------

